# help me identify my 30's? car and wagon



## ejlwheels (Jan 27, 2012)

Trying to identify these little guys...


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 27, 2012)

Have to check my pedal car collector books over the weekend and see if I can find a match for yours. I'll check for a similar wagon, too.

Dave


----------



## barracuda (Jan 27, 2012)

The wagon is made by Steelcraft (Murray) I think. Here's a complete example:





I suspect the pedal car is also Murray.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 27, 2012)

For restoration, here's some repop hubcaps that should fit the Murray pedal car: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pedal-Car-C...207?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b838d9cf

Murray appears to have used the same cap diameter on their later models with caps having the MO stamped in them.

Dave


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 27, 2012)

Your car is a 1937 Steelcraft Ace.  Here's what they look like complete.  



   Oh look Dave - one of 'em has that magnet thing going for it too!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 28, 2012)

You get back into the '30s and pedal car prices can really climb. I thought about collecting the little cars, but my budget wouldn't support it. I'll just keep collecting older trikes, which I enjoy just as much, unless they start shooting up in price, too.

Dave


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 29, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> You get back into the '30s and pedal car prices can really climb. I thought about collecting the little cars, but my budget wouldn't support it. I'll just keep collecting older trikes, which I enjoy just as much, unless thay starting shooting up in price, too.
> 
> Dave




That's for sure - check out this little cutey.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270899876454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 29, 2012)

It will be interesting to see where that nice car ends! I'm surprised the price is only at slightly more than a grand for it so far.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats the cutest little thing I ever saw..........not many survivors I imagine.


----------



## ejlwheels (May 27, 2014)

I have not gotten around to doing anything with these.
I am thinking of selling them.  Not sure what they are worth.


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2014)

This is my Mercury.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jun 22, 2014)

Bump.  Any interest in these?
Thinking of selling.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 27, 2016)

These two are for sale;  make me an offer.  I have some 30's tricycle parts and 24" bicycles as well if anyone is interested.



ejlwheels said:


> Trying to identify these little guys...


----------



## ejlwheels (Oct 17, 2017)

Help keep these from the scrapyard.
I've still got the car and the wagon and a bunch of trike parts.
and some 24" wheel bikes


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 17, 2017)

Just curious...what tricycle parts do you have? Could you post a list or a photo? Not that I have a great need for more older trike parts, but my curiosity is getting the better of me. lol


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 17, 2017)

I'd hate to see these go to scrap but I think shipping would be prohibitive to 11520.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 17, 2017)

I would trade bike parts for these but you have probably gotten everything from me you are interested in.


----------

